# pdadmin Error



## xMiNe (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe beim Freund pdadmin installiert.
Alles mit dem Root und so.

Er wollte sein vserver neuinstallieren, aber er startet danach nichtmehr.
Danach hat er den Support angeschrieben.

Die schrieben:
Bitte das verzeichnis opt löschen. Es befindet sich im Wurzelverzeichnis und kann von uns nicht gelöscht werden.

Aus diesem Grund funktionierte die Reinstall nicht.

-----
Jetzt komm ich noch mit Putty rein.
Bin als Root eingeloggt und kann opt auch nicht löschen da in diesn ordner pdadmin drin ist.

Verzeichniss sieht so aus: /opt/pdadmin/lib/
Im Ordner lib sind mehere Dateinen die ich nicht löschen kann.

Wenn ich Rechte setzte kommt: 

chmod: changing permissions of `Pool.so': Operation not permitted
....

Beim Löschen:
rm: cannot remove `Pool.so': Operation not permitted

Was soll ich jetzt machen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Dario


----------

